# Iberogast/STW5



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

Has anyone used this? My doctor recommended I order this, but after 2 weeks of using it, I don't feel like it does a thing at all. I have SIBO-C.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i tried it .

it didn't help me either. but i was a tough case. i had slow transit constipation, pelvic floor dysfunction and some other problems including SIBO.


----------

